# Warm weather



## rain (Apr 4, 2007)

It's starting to warm up!!!!  (Thank God!)

What are some of your favorite summertime activities?

I love working out in the yard - working on my garden and just spending time outside. I love to bbq. Steak kabobs are my FAVORITE!!!

I also love hiking and camping. I just love spending time in the mountains.

What are you looking forward to this summer?


----------



## Mandy (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm LOVING this weather. 

I've spent a lot of time outside with the dogs. There's a dog park near my house I always take them to when it warms up.

I love boating. My father in law has a boat and the family takes frequent camping trips at the lake. I'm not so good at water skiing, but I just enjoy the water and the outdoors.

It's dorky, but another thing i love about the warm weather is the YARD SALES!!  I love dedicating an entire saturday to hunting for treasures.


----------



## Nazla (Apr 9, 2007)

My friends and I went up to Park City (in utah) for one last ski weekend before all the resorts closed, but ended up enjoying the warm weather so much we ended up spending most of the weekend by the pool and out shopping.

Lovin' the warm weather for sure!!


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

I just can hardly wait for the summer grill outs with family and friends.
Also days spent in the sun on the beach and cooling off in the water.
But I can pass on the tourist  I do so enjoy the beauty of nature
that time of year. Love my plants and messing in the yard. 
So much to be thankful for that time of year.


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

Barbecues!!! Picnics!!! Ice cream!!!

Uh oh, all my summer fun consists of FOOD!!!


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 17, 2007)

Cathy8 said:
			
		

> Barbecues!!! Picnics!!! Ice cream!!!
> 
> Uh oh, all my summer fun consists of FOOD!!!



Is there any other kind of summer fun ? lol


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

One of our close friends just bought a boat, so I'll be spending a good portion of time on the lake.


----------

